# WW1 Unopened Coca Cola



## WW1cocacolagirl (Jul 16, 2013)

Hello, I have recently Inherited a unopened Bottle of Coca Cola from  WW1, I was wondering if anyone could help with an appraisal, there are no cracks in the bottle but there is a small amount of rust on the Cap, it is unopened and all of the liquid is intact please i desperately need an appraisal


----------



## epackage (Jul 16, 2013)

Any embossing/writing on the bottle, a label, can you post a pic?


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jul 16, 2013)

Yup, without a description and picture it like asking " I have an eight year old dog". What breed is it?


----------



## WW1cocacolagirl (Jul 17, 2013)

Here are some pictures of the bottle i am sorry i didnt post them when i started the thread,


----------



## WW1cocacolagirl (Jul 17, 2013)

that is the only photo i have that isnt too large


----------



## epackage (Jul 17, 2013)

You can email me the pics and I'll post them for you, pics of the whole bottle including the bottom will help... epackage@msn.com


----------



## WW1cocacolagirl (Jul 17, 2013)

email is being sent thank you now i am saying that the bottle is from WW1 because that is the story my grandfather told me


----------



## jays emporium (Jul 17, 2013)

If you can get a picture of the whole bottle and the base we will be able to tell you what it is.  But from the attachment picture it is definitely not a WWI bottle.  Looks like about 1980 no deposit bottle, can't really tell from the pic, it might be a foreign bottle but not more than 40 years old.


----------



## epackage (Jul 17, 2013)

Pics aren't too clear, asked for her to tell us what th embossing says after I post the pics...


----------



## epackage (Jul 17, 2013)

.


----------



## epackage (Jul 17, 2013)

.


----------



## epackage (Jul 17, 2013)

.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jul 17, 2013)

> If you can get a picture of the whole bottle and the base we will be able to tell you what it is. But from the attachment picture it is definitely not a WWI bottle. Looks like about 1980 no deposit bottle, can't really tell from the pic, it might be a foreign bottle but not more than 40 years old.


Welcome but not good news. I have to agree with Jay. It's all wrong for a WWI or even a WWII CokeÂ®.


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 17, 2013)

It's an NDNR, Eric.


----------



## epackage (Jul 17, 2013)

Whatever's written near the neck of the bottle looks odd to me, I hope she can post exactly what it says. It looks like R.I. Depot / Reretour...


----------



## luckiest (Jul 17, 2013)

could it be a french coke from WWII era?


----------



## botlguy (Jul 17, 2013)

C


> ORIGINAL:  luckiest
> 
> could it be a french coke from WWII era?


 Considerably later than WWII.


----------



## dw3000 (Jul 18, 2013)

I think it says "Ni Depot / Ni Retour".  Might be Canadian:

 Some posted about a bottle with similar wording on http://cocacolabottleman.wordpress.com/about/

_Hello, I have a bottle that Iâ€™m hoping you could help me identify. Bottle was found by my father in Alberta, Canada a few years ago. It would make his day to find out how old it is.

 Side 1:
 No Deposit
 No Return
 10-FL OZ
 Coca Cola
 Trade Mark Reg
 Not to be refilled

 Side 2:
 Ni Depot
 Ni Retour
 10FL OZ
 COKE
 Trade Mark Reg

 Bottom:
 Coca Cola Ltd.
 There is an H centered under the company name
 There is a 2Ã—2 grid, 19 and 9 on the opposite side

 I have a picture on my website that shows the general look of the bottle. I donâ€™t know enough about bottles to describe them. http://craigpfau.com/uploads/coke_bottles.jpg Its the stubby one on the left.

 THANKS!

     cocacolabottleman Says:
     July 12, 2010 at 6:46 am | Reply

     Craig,
     I am not familir with Canadian bottles, but it looks similar to the U.S. version used from the early to mid 1960â€²s. They did not use them long, before switching to the contour shape. It was hard to make a thin glass bottle in the contour shape so for a few years they made this straight walled bottle. They are getting hard to find. As far as value goesâ€¦around $5 to $10.
     Hope this helps!_


----------



## WW1cocacolagirl (Jul 19, 2013)

Most of the writing on this bottle is in french and yes there is a good chance it may be canadian as i am a canadian


----------



## antlerman23 (Jul 22, 2013)

like others have said, that is no where near ww1... it is from the 1980s, and has little to no value. 
 a ww1 era coke bottle would look something like this picture


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jul 23, 2013)

Not completely true, some maybe but the 1915 hobble skirt and strait side was available during WWI in this country.
 France, I doubt it.


----------



## antlerman23 (Jul 23, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  cowseatmaize
> 
> Not completely true, some maybe but the 1915 hobble skirt and strait side was available during WWI in this country.
> France, I doubt it.


 you are right, I thought ww1 ended in 1917(the year the first hobble skirt cokes came out), but it was 1918.
 id imagine quite a few hobble skirts were floating around by then.


----------



## WW1cocacolagirl (Jul 24, 2013)

I have found out through a collectors club that this bottle is a canadian bottle released in Quebec in the 1950s, Quebec only had NDNR bottles for a matter of a month due to the economic failure after ww2, there were very few NDNR bottles released in ythat period because of the price of creating new bottles was too high so they went bact to the returned bottles for the rest of the time period


----------



## WW1cocacolagirl (Jul 24, 2013)

based on this information i will be taking bids as to purchase of this bottle please inquire through email to place bids, Serious buyers only please contact at pixxychixx@gmail.com


----------



## jays emporium (Jul 24, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  WW1cocacolagirl
> 
> I have found out through a collectors club that this bottle is a canadian bottle released in Quebec in the 1950s, Quebec only had NDNR bottles for a matter of a month due to the economic failure after ww2, there were very few NDNR bottles released in ythat period because of the price of creating new bottles was too high so they went bact to the returned bottles for the rest of the time period


 
 I guess that might be true but the blurry picture of the base does not look 1950s to me.  I still say 1980s.  If you seriously want to sell that bottle you need some clear pictures of the front, back, top and bottom.  You might be more likely to catch a sucker on ebay rather than here.


----------



## epackage (Jul 25, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  jays emporium
> I guess that might be true but the blurry picture of the base does not look 1950s to me.  I still say 1980s.  If you seriously want to sell that bottle you need some clear pictures of the front, back, top and bottom.  You might be more likely to catch a sucker on ebay rather than here.


 I'm glad it wasn't me who said it first, thanks Jay...[]


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 25, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  WW1cocacolagirl
> 
> I have found out through a collectors club that this bottle is a canadian bottle released in Quebec in the 1950s, Quebec only had NDNR bottles for a matter of a month due to the economic failure after ww2, there were very few NDNR bottles released in ythat period because of the price of creating new bottles was too high so they went bact to the returned bottles for the rest of the time period


 
 Hello Miss cocacola,

 You remember your not to focusy photo of the bottle cap on your, at first it was a WWI Coke, bottle right?




 
 Seems those Quebecers not only wasted their money on those newly created moulds for the bottles that they were only going to use for a month, a single month, huh? Did this "collectors club" say what month it was? Meanwhile, you said, that they said, this was one month in the Fifties, right? Not only that, but they pioneered the whole concept of NDNR years before anyone at Coca-Cola even thought of it, eh. Apparently also years before the word "Coke" appeared on bottles in the US in 1962. Amazing.

 Didn't this "collectors club" give you an appraised value on your bottle? They probably offered you a lot, right? I mean, the bottles were only in service for a month; gotta be frighteningly scarce, those.


----------



## epackage (Aug 8, 2013)

I heard from Jennifer regarding this bottle, being new to the bottle world it's not her fault she was misled about the history of the bottle, and I want to apologize if I or anyone else made it seem like she was somehow at fault here. She's not the first person to get 'wrong info' and sadly she won't be the last. I let her know she has no reason to feel uncomfortable or unwelcome here, if she comes across any other bottles in the future I want her to know that we would be happy to help her anyway we can.
       Jim


----------



## cowseatmaize (Aug 8, 2013)

Hi Jen, sorry if you felt uncomfortable.
 I didn't see anything out of hand and certainly no one laying blame. 
 I would question the collector saying the one month trial of throw a ways though. I'm not from Canada so I guess it is possible.
 Sometimes stories get told. I remember starting up as a collector in the 70's and seeing some flasks on the shelf. The few books I had were not very inclusive so I went with and continued to exaggerate the story.
 Since what I heard was from my sister was that they were my grandmothers I asked my mother. She told me they were and that gram-ma bought them new. Next thing I knew they were over 40 years old because she was born in 1909.[]
 Oh well, Lestoil made those flasks the same decade I noticed then.[][][]


----------



## hemihampton (Aug 12, 2013)

French Canadian was going to be my Guess but we already know that now. 10 oz. was more popular in Canada then here in U.S.A.  LEON.


----------

